# Heavy Tubing From Simple-Shot



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Last week I recieved a couple of samples of some heavy tubing from Nathan at Simple-Shot Shooting Sports to. He sent me 2ft of each of what looks to be 1/4" latex, one tan and one black. As you can see in the picture, they are fairly heavy duty compared to the lighter latex that most of us shoot. The tan tubes look very similar to the high quality tubes that Tex is selling, The black tubes have a slightly smaller diameter, but appear to have the same wall thickness. At this time I don't have anything that will accurately measure the latex. The black tubes do feel a little softer and have a little more stretch to them.

Sorry the pic is so dark...I can't seem to get a good close up...still need a new camera.








I start testing by cutting them in half and tying on a new Super Sure premium 5/8" pouch to each set. I wanted a new pouch for both, that way they felt the same to me...like a new bandset, ready to go. I then banded the tan set up to a neat slingshot I got in a trade from LVO...one of his awesome decking material copies of a BIll Hays Arrow Shot Ergo. If you haven't tried this material, you are missing out. It is heavy, very easy to work with, and is practically indestructable...a great combo to take to the woods for a day of hunting (something I plan to do very soon).

















I also got a new chrony last week, so I set it up and ran some numbers for a couple of different working lengths. Here are the results I came up with:

I used my 28" target draw for a controlled length.
The temp for the day was 61 F.

Tan Set: 7" working length 6" working length
14.5 lbs draw weight @ 28" 17.8 lbs draw @ 28"

7/16 steel - 165.6/fps 183.8/fps
1/2 steel - 163.2/fps 174.9/fps
.375 lead - 167.5/fps 185.6/fps 
.44 lead - 155.9/fps 169.1/fps
.490 lead - 143.5/fps 153.4/fps

Black Set 7" working length 6" working length
12.1 lbs draw weight @ 28" 13.4 lbs draw @ 28"

7/16 steel - 156.7/fps 180.4/fps
1/2 steel - 153.2/fps 171.3/fps
.357 lead	- 154.3/fps 176.4/fps
.44 lead - 150.3/fps 164.7/fps
.490 lead	- 133.3/fps 148.0/fps

Even at a 6" length, there is still room for a longer draw. I did try a few shots, pulling back beyond my target draw, just about to my ear, and the numbers went up conciderably. The problem for me, is that they were not consistent because I don't pull that far normally. I'm sure that with a 36"+ draw, numbers closer to 200/fps are going to come up. I just don't have that kind of draw and I'd like to keep my ear where it is...not somewhere down range







.

I also tried to shoot a few 3/8" steel but there was too much hand slap with that light of ammo. I didn't put those through the chronograph, but they were really zipping along.

It will be interesting to see who these tubes will shoot in the cold. I'm sure the speed will go done, as with others. I'm hoping to get a few nice days this winter to try some of them, just out of curiosity, as I'm not of fan of snow and cold. If I do venture out for an afternoon, I'll try to get some numbers up here once my fingers thaw out.

These tubes are definately made for hunting and for those who like to shoot the larger ammo. While I like the speed results of the tan, I am impressed with the much lower draw weight of the black tubes and only being a little bit slower. For me, that will increase my accuracy and percentage of hit in the field and more game for the table, and, IMHO, that's really what heavy tubes are for.

I know that once the black tubes become available, I'll be ordering some. I can hear the squirrels laughing already.

Thanks for looking.

Todd


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great info! Is that the Thera band tan? Any more info you can get on the tubes would be greatly appreciated! Did I put holes in the frame for tubes? I can't remember, sorry! If i didn't, go ahead and give it a whirl. Will help with the handslap, I think. 
-it's good to see one of my "babies" out playing well with others!! 
LVO


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good report, thanks for posting it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LVO said:


> Great info! Is that the Thera band tan? Any more info you can get on the tubes would be greatly appreciated! Did I put holes in the frame for tubes? I can't remember, sorry! If i didn't, go ahead and give it a whirl. Will help with the handslap, I think.
> -it's good to see one of my "babies" out playing well with others!!
> LVO


LVO...I'm not sure on the brand...Hopefully, Nathan will give a little more info on specs.

As for the frame, no, there are no holes in this one. The only time I got slapped was using too light of ammo...so that was to be expected. I still have some of that material..actually I still have all of it...been too busy fixing pool cues lately to get my new scroll saw up and running. When I do, I'm going to make another one of these frames, but make it just a fraction smaller and put the holes in it for the tubes.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LVO and rockslinger....thanks for the kind works....I'm no expert...far from it...but if it helps someone out than I feel that I did something right.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got the same setup from Nathan to try out and had similar findings. I'm not cool enough to have a chrony so I hadn't posted anything about it yet








I found the black tubing to be ok at about 7" active length for my 31" draw. I haven't tried it shorter yet, I'm sure it would be faster but the draw weight is on the edge of what I consider to be acceptable as it is. They feel a little dead compared to doubled 1842s at the same length shooting 1/2" steel but are better than 1842s when using 5/8" steel.
The amber ones are like pulling a rope in comparison. They're pretty fast but I'm not very accurate with them because they're quite heavy to draw.
I agree with GW that these would be good for hunting with super-size ammo but for normal shooting (cans, targets, wine bottles







) they would not be my first or second choice.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M_J said:


> I got the same setup from Nathan to try out and had similar findings. I'm not cool enough to have a chrony so I hadn't posted anything about it yet


Having a chrony doesn't make me cool...it makes me broke







. What makes me cool is that YOU agree with me







.

I really do need to experiment more with looped sets....ahhhh...more things to do over the winter!

Todd


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Todd, grind that puppy down to fit your hand, it's not slim by any stretch. Give the holes a shot, too. You can't hurt it...lol.

As for the chrony, I'm afraid to see how SLOW I'm shooting!! I'm killing a soup can and the soda cans fear me as well, I guess it's fast enough. As long as I'm not getting handslap, I'm a happy camper! .... who am I kidding.....I'll shoot ANYTHING I can get my hands on!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great report Todd. I am curious as to which formulation will last longer.

The amber tubes are the exact same as the Tex heavy tubes. The black is the exact same specs on size, just a different rubber compound.

In my testing, they throw 1/2" steel with authority when stretched out to 36". I don't find them any more onerous to pull than 1842 loops at 6.5" active band length, but they are heavy compared to everyday can busting, target shooting bands.

A few squirrels have already fallen to these tubes with 1/2" steel and .44 lead around my house and I like the way the reset quickly for follow up shots without having to straighten them out.

I can't handle them for a long session on the catch box, but they excel in the field for small game.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LVO said:


> Hey Todd, grind that puppy down to fit your hand, it's not slim by any stretch. Give the holes a shot, too. You can't hurt it...lol.


I like this one just the way it is...it's great for the heavy tubes and bands. The next one will be for smaller ammo and more for target shooting.

And for target shooting...who cares about the speed...its all for fun. You need to come here and teach my soup cans some respect..they just laugh at me.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nathan...thanks for the kind words. I did like the black better for pull. My first session was fairly long...a little over 100 shots between the 2 types. I really felt that the next day. When I shortened up band, I also shortened up the number of shots for each test. I'm going to keep the black set on and see how long it lasts. I'll post my findings when I get the first break on the tubes.

Todd


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The black is all that I sell now, when I can get it. It has a little better shelf life, but is a tad slower on what I tested. I will say though that it varies a little from batch to batch. -- Tex


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

We have plenty on hand at Simple Shot of both the amber and the black. We offer it by the foot and by the roll.

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/diy/products/dipped-latex-tubing


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice info Todd, I don't have a Chrony, but I imagine I would get the same results? I have been testing my blacks set up to Henry s pseudo set up and they whip that heavy ammo. 1/2 heavy... I am going to try to set the yellows to hanle smaller ammo and marbles... I am sure this can be achieved with no problems.. In turn less stress on the tubes And target plinking. But that's just opinion right now..

Thanks for yet another great write up

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice info Todd, I don't have a Chrony, but I imagine I would get the same results? I have been testing my blacks set up to Henry s pseudo set up and they whip that heavy ammo. 1/2 heavy... I am going to try to set the yellows to hanle smaller ammo and marbles... I am sure this can be achieved with no problems.. In turn less stress on the tubes And target plinking. But that's just opinion right now..
> 
> Thanks for yet another great write up
> 
> LGD


I honestly can't imagine shooting those amber tubes with marbles. Maybe you have something in mind that I'm not considering...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> Nice info Todd, I don't have a Chrony, but I imagine I would get the same results? I have been testing my blacks set up to Henry s pseudo set up and they whip that heavy ammo. 1/2 heavy... I am going to try to set the yellows to hanle smaller ammo and marbles... I am sure this can be achieved with no problems.. In turn less stress on the tubes And target plinking. But that's just opinion right now..
> 
> Thanks for yet another great write up
> 
> LGD


I honestly can't imagine shooting those amber tubes with marbles. Maybe you have something in mind that I'm not considering...
[/quote]

Maybe, maybe not? Once I get a chance to do some figuring and tinkering, I will see... But it might mot be with a full draw. I have shot marbles with double 1745s. But I wasn't using the full potential of the tubes, I did how ever get good results... We shall see.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

flippinout said:


> We have plenty on hand at Simple Shot of both the amber and the black. We offer it by the foot and by the roll.
> 
> http://www.simple-sh...ed-latex-tubing


irresistible!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info todd!!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

I have the amber and black tubes also.. I made a set of pseudo tapers with the amber and shoot marbles with it all the time...although shooting a heavy can like a spam can, I'm getting more shattered marbles...
Kip


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great report, i once bought some seriously thick speragun rubber, i think that it was 12mm, this ws so bad that when you did finally get to your anchor point you could not hold still because there was so much stain on yout arms. this is why i prefer flat bnads because the pull weight is a lot less and they shoot a lot faster.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Berkshire bred said:


> this is why i prefer flat bnads because the pull weight is a lot less and they shoot a lot faster.


Well yeah, compared to speargun rubber!
Don't write off tubes so quickly, try some actual slingshot tubes first.


----------

